# Integra Announces Launch of DSX-3 Slim Receiver and DLB-5 Soundbar System



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Soundbars and so-called “slim line” equipment have become increasingly popular in recent years, tapping a market segment that’s yearning for better than average sound while maintaining room aesthetics. Today, Integra announced it’s spicing-up its holiday offerings with two new space saving options targeting music and movie fans that want great sound and performance without bulky gear. 

First up is the DSX-3 6.1 Channel Chassis Network A/V Receiver. Priced at $600 MSRP ($800 CAD), the DSX-3 is priced perfectly for mid-range buyers. Its physical footprint is rather unsubstantial, featuring an amazingly low-profile height of just 2 ¾-inches and a depth just shy of 13-inches; it’s designed to fit in super tight spaces. Don’t be fooled by its dimensions, however, because the DSX-3 is loaded with quite a bit of cool tech. 

Under the hood, the DSX-3’s amplifier delivers a respectable 80 Watts per channel (4 Ohms, 2 channels driven). While those specs tend to indicate use in a smaller or less demanding system, the receiver ships with support for DTS:X, Dolby Atmos, and DTS/Dolby immersive up-mixing (DTS:X activation requires a future firmware update) using a 5.1.1 configuration. That means three front and two surround channels, in addition to one presence channel, which is certainly unique. 










_The backside of the DSX-3._​
It also carries dual 32-bit DSP Engines and premium T.I. DACs with support for multiple Hi-Res Audio formats, including 2.8 or 5.6 MHz DSD, and gapless playback of FLAC, WAV, MQA, ALAC and WMA files. And for those of you looking for streaming functionality, the DSX-3 offers that too, with support for Bluethooth, Wi-Fi, AirPlay, and Google Cast audio. It also has onboard Spotify (including Spotify Connect), Pandora, Deezer, TIDAL, Pandora, and TuneIn Radio.

On the connectivity front, the DSX-3 carries four HDMI 2.0a inputs, giving it compatibility with HDCP 2.2, 4:4:4 color space, 4K/60 Hz, and HDR video. It also has a phono input to appease analog lovers. To aid custom integration, it also features a bi-directional Ethernet port for control and metadata feedback, rear infrared input, and remote interactive over HDMI system control.

Integra’s other new offering is a sleek and stylish looking soundbar system priced at $1,200 MSRP ($1,700 CAD). The DLB-5 Network Object-Based Surround Sound Bar System is an interesting entry in a relatively small segment of immersive sound optimized soundbars. It’s a three-piece system consisting of a passive soundbar, a 6.5-inch wireless sub, and a control unit that’s similar in construction to the DSX-3. 










_Integra's new DLB-5 Soundbar has 6 drivers for immersive sound duty._​

The control unit offers practically the same bells and whistles as the DSX-3 in terms of streaming capability, connectivity, immersive sound codec compatibility, and 4K video tech, in addition to DTS’s multi-room playback platform “Play-Fi” and Onkyo Integra’s AccuEQ room correction software. The soundbar (sized roughly 37-inches long x 3 inches deep x 2 inches high) carries four forward facing drivers and two up-firing presence channels for immersive sound duty. Two of the four forward facing drivers are dedicated for center channel duty.

The soundbar can be placed on a flat surface or mounted via backside keyhole slots.

Both the DLB-5 and DSX-3 are available now. Home Theater Shack will be reviewing the DLB-5 soundbar soon.

_Image Credits: Integra_


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Does the DSX have audio preouts or no?

Was just looking at preamps today and then saw this.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Papi - Sorry for the long delayed response! 

No...no pre-outs


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I have been looking at the Denon 3200 for now. It might be the best option for me for the money but was hopeful for this new AVRr from Integra


----------

